# Organizziamo il matrimonio di Tebina! :)



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Ok, va bene, lei ancora il grande sì non l'ha detto...

Però noi possiamo cmq organizzare, no? :mrgreen:

Eliade si è buttata con le locations... io sto programmando di vestirla come un dolce marshmallow rosa.... yum...

Sbizzarritevi :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

la suocera


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Io faccio quello che non gliene frega una cippa di niente. Qualcuno dovrà pur farlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Le bomboniere?

Se Tebina vuole quelle solidali, ok, altrimenti, pensate che bello scatoline bianche chiuse leggiadramente da un fiocco -rosa- che contengono...

A me piacciono le cose almeno vagamente utili. Ci sono posate molto belle, forchette da insalata, cucchiaini d'argento, che ne so.

Uh, no, sentite... dentro la leggiadra scatolina... bulbi di fiori... (fiori rosa)


----------



## Eliade (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, va bene, lei ancora il grande sì non l'ha detto...
> 
> Però noi possiamo cmq organizzare, no? :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io faccio quello che non gliene frega una cippa di niente. Qualcuno dovrà pur farlo.


fai l'infiltrato...
sempre a scrocco!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Dai, riposti qui i vestiti che hai messo dall'altra parte? Perfavore....


----------



## Eliade (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dai, riposti qui i vestiti che hai messo dall'altra parte? Perfavore....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2013)

Il quarto è stupendo ma ci vorrebbe un po' più di davanzale.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Cmq Tebina sappi che se ti sposi in comune, potete anche decidere di essere sposati da un vostro amico/a

Basta che sia italiano e che abbia i diritti civili.

Se ci tenete che sia qualcuno in particolare, dico


Ah, per i trasporti della gente... a parte i macchinoni fighi -che mica mi dispiacciono... adesso Eliade ci trova delle macchine rosa confetto- puoi anche affittare gli autobus del comune


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa hai bevuto?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il quarto è stupendo ma ci vorrebbe un po' più di davanzale.



Il terzo... per me il terzo...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nausicaa hai bevuto?



Mezzo bicchiere di bianco.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mezzo bicchiere di bianco.


E basta per la terra dell'allegrezza?


----------



## Eliade (12 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il quarto è stupendo ma ci vorrebbe un po' più di davanzale.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Uh le partecipazioni...

Vedrei color crema con foglio di velo rosa tra le due pagine chiuse a libro.
Nonostante siano carini, non me le vedo le partecipazioni di Tebe con fiori in rilievo.... magari qualcosa di più personale...

O un amico artista disegna qualcosa

Oppure mette un ingrandimento di una sua foto erotico-artistica che così ingrandita non si capisce.

Sai che risate si fa lei 

(Ma Mattia no... uhm....)

Però tutto rosa...

Ecco, magari per staccare dal rosa, un bel giallo.


----------



## Eliade (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq Tebina sappi che se ti sposi in comune, potete anche decidere di essere sposati da un vostro amico/a
> 
> Basta che sia italiano e che abbia i diritti civili.
> 
> ...


Detto...fatto....


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E basta per la terra dell'allegrezza?



Se sono stanca sì.

Ohi Joey, organizzare matrimoni mi piace da matti, mi mette in modalità anichette-che-fanno-strilletti-acuti-di-gioia-e-i-cui-discorsi-assomigliano-al-chiocchiare-delle-galline

Che è una condizione che non tutti hanno la fortuna di sperimentare nella vita.

Puoi organizzare un incontro sportivo, tu, se vuoi.

O un torneo di scacchi.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Eliade, convinciamo Tebe a darci mandato.....


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Detto...fatto....


anche fotograficamente mica scherzano a napoli; c'è pipolo che fa album pieni di fantasia per noi liguri troppa...qui la gente vuole roba austera , semplice e tradizionale.
lì ci spaziano


----------



## Eliade (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eliade, convinciamo Tebe a darci mandato.....


Mi sa che più che convincere lei, dovremmo convincere la suocera. :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Tebinaaaaaaaa


E la sera prima hammam e tutte quelle cosine lì........ 

Organizziamo un addio al nubilato assolutamente privo di sgradevoli maschi, e tutto amichette...

Oppure, se vuoi i maschi, trovo qualche scozzese in kilt.... (rosa)

Uao che figata.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se sono stanca sì.
> 
> Ohi Joey, organizzare matrimoni mi piace da matti, mi mette in modalità anichette-che-fanno-strilletti-acuti-di-gioia-e-i-cui-discorsi-assomigliano-al-chiocchiare-delle-galline
> 
> ...


Ci sono tizi, soprattutto donne in effetti, che a volte si ubriacano SOLO di stanchezza. Vabbè. Cosa potrei organizzare. Boh. Mò ci penso, ma non trattenere il fiato nell'attesa.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci sono tizi, soprattutto donne in effetti, che a volte si ubriacano SOLO di stanchezza. Vabbè. Cosa potrei organizzare. Boh. Mò ci penso, ma non trattenere il fiato nell'attesa.



Facciamo sesso?


----------



## Eliade (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche fotograficamente mica scherzano a napoli; c'è pipolo che fa album pieni di fantasia per noi liguri troppa...qui la gente vuole roba austera , semplice e tradizionale.
> lì ci spaziano


Si, è vero.
Qui oltre che una tradizione di famiglia, è anche una tradizione lavorativa. C'è un giro d'affari enorme: le ville (camerieri, cuochi, etc), servizio di auto (autista, etc), vestiti (sarte, commesse, etc), partecipazioni/bomboniere (negozi e tipografie), foto (ancora tipografie e fotografi), cantanti e musicisti (di solito ci sono)...insomma, quando si dice mettere in moto la macchina del matrimonio.
Ora va di moda il fotolibro...molto bello!!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, è vero.
> Qui oltre che una tradizione di famiglia, è anche una tradizione lavorativa. C'è un giro d'affari enorme: le ville (camerieri, cuochi, etc), servizio di auto (autista, etc), vestiti (sarte, commesse, etc), partecipazioni/bomboniere (negozi e tipografie), foto (ancora tipografie e fotografi), cantanti e musicisti (di solito ci sono)...insomma, quando si dice mettere in moto la macchina del matrimonio.
> Ora va di moda il fotolibro...molto bello!!



Per il vestito cmq la cosa migliore è trovare una sarta, comprare la stoffa, e farsi fare il vestito.
Costa molto meno che comprarlo già fatto


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Facciamo sesso?


Se organizzi tu.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Uh mi vengono adesso in mente i video del fidanzamento.. una cosa che, mi pare, ha preso piede solo giù.

Ne ho visto uno... talmente finto, costruito, e innaturale, che me lo sono goduto ridendo dall'inizio alla fine... senza rendermi conto che la mia parente invece lo apprezzava come una cosa seria e quindi senza accorgermi di averla offesa a morte... 

Però che bello se Tebina lo fa esagerando tutto... via libera al sarcasmo Tebano! 

Mi sto esaltando!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se organizzi tu.


Ma io sono impegnata col matrimonio di Tebe!

Vabbè pazienza.

Trovati una damigella d'onore, appartati e non intralciare quelli che stanno portando la statua di ghiaccio a forma di cigno.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, è vero.
> Qui oltre che una tradizione di famiglia, è anche una tradizione lavorativa. C'è un giro d'affari enorme: le ville (camerieri, cuochi, etc), servizio di auto (autista, etc), vestiti (sarte, commesse, etc), partecipazioni/bomboniere (negozi e tipografie), foto (ancora tipografie e fotografi), cantanti e musicisti (di solito ci sono)...insomma, quando si dice mettere in moto la macchina del matrimonio.
> *Ora va di moda il fotolibro...molto bello!!*


...la morte della professionalità e di chi lavorava in hasselblad etc.stendiamo un velo pietoso per favore.
ho visto pif nella puntata dei neomelodici  che si fanno un sacco di cerimonie in una giornata


----------



## Eliade (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per il vestito cmq la cosa migliore è trovare una sarta, comprare la stoffa, e farsi fare il vestito.
> Costa molto meno che comprarlo già fatto


No cara...la sarta te lo fa pagare mooolto di più (almeno qui)
Dipende comunque dal tipo di stoffa che vuoi usare, e dal tipo di vestito. Il tulle costa poco, lo chiffon, il raso, il voile, il taffetà e l'organza, il pizzo...hanno tutti prezzi diversi.
Mia cugina lo ha pagato 5000€ fatto su misura, in pizzo e tulle con ricami in pizzo...
Qui trovi anche abiti anche a partire da 250€.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Io ho già la visione che suono l'organetto vestito e armato come rambo...
Non si sa mai no?
Magari mi scippano...

E nella mia visione scopro che anche l'organo a canne è un Mascioni taroccato...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma io sono impegnata col matrimonio di Tebe!
> 
> Vabbè pazienza.
> 
> Trovati una damigella d'onore, appartati e non intralciare quelli che stanno portando la statua di ghiaccio a forma di cigno.


Ma quanto dura tutta sta cosa del matrimonio? Due anni?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> No cara...la sarta te lo fa pagare mooolto di più (almeno qui)
> Dipende comunque dal tipo di stoffa che vuoi usare, e dal tipo di vestito. Il tulle costa poco, lo chiffon, il raso, il voile, il taffetà e l'organza, il pizzo...hanno tutti prezzi diversi.
> Mia cugina lo ha pagato 5000€ fatto su misura, in pizzo e tulle con ricami in pizzo...
> Qui trovi anche abiti anche a partire da 250€.


Bè, certo che dipende...

Ma io me lo sono fatto fare, e rispetto a un abito pronto della stessa qualità ho risparmiato moltissimo. E soprattutto mi sono divertita molto di più!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...la morte della professionalità e di chi lavorava in hasselblad etc.stendiamo un velo pietoso per favore.
> ho visto pif nella puntata dei neomelodici  che si fanno un sacco di cerimonie in una giornata


Ma tu e coso lì li fate i matrimoni?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quanto dura tutta sta cosa del matrimonio? Due anni?


Ma ti rendi conto?
Con fare subdolo e cafone mi impadronisco della data e del luogo...

Si organizza un raduno del forum lì...

E durante la cerimonia si entra al grido....All'armi all'armi siam cornuti...all'armi all'armi...

Lothar fa da testimone...
E si guarda in giro dicendo...
Ma che robe...ma pensa te...sti invorniti...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Però almeno decidiamo la data no?
Una idea delle temperature...

Che ne dite della primavera?

Magari l'anno prossimo siamo più fortunate...

O autunno.

Ma se si va in autunno, al rosa aggiungiamo sfumature color uva e foglie secche... caldi e sensuali....


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu e *coso *lì li fate i matrimoni?


coso lo dici a qualche idiota tuo pari.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto?
> *Con fare subdolo e cafone mi impadronisco della data e del luogo...*
> 
> Si organizza un raduno del forum lì...
> ...


Pettegolo. Ma se tu poi devi suonare l'organo.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quanto dura tutta sta cosa del matrimonio? Due anni?



Spero per lei di più.

hahahah!!

Ok, sono davvero alla frutta, per fare una battuta come questa e riderci pure....


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> coso lo dici a qualche idiota tuo pari.


Ah cosa.

P.S: brrr.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pettegolo. Ma se tu poi devi suonare l'organo.


Infatti devo sapere la data e il luogo no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> coso lo dici a qualche idiota tuo pari.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Ahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahhah! Con lei non ci vuole davvero nulla, oh. COSO.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahhah! Con lei non ci vuole davvero nulla, oh. COSO.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Spero per lei di più.
> 
> hahahah!!
> 
> Ok, sono davvero alla frutta, per fare una battuta come questa e riderci pure....


E che sarà mai. Ma poi va a finire che si sposano davvero e dopo tre mesi esplodono. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Non dimentichiamo al torta...

Mi piace un tocco di caos....

Altrimenti, un tripudio di fiori di zucchero, ma "veri", i suoi preferiti....





Non riesco a togliere la macchina, pazienza...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che sarà mai. Ma poi va a finire che si sposano davvero e dopo tre mesi esplodono. Tsk tsk.



Seriamente.

Non credo che esploderebbero.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Seriamente.
> 
> Non credo che esploderebbero.


Da quanto ho capito Mattia corre seriamente il rischio. L'importante è non essere nei dintorni alla potentissima deflagrazione.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da quanto ho capito Mattia corre seriamente il rischio. L'importante è non essere nei dintorni alla potentissima deflagrazione.



Se Tebe fosse qui risponderebbe con la faccina che fa la scorreggina a razzo :smile:
Quella sì è una deflagrazione


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se Tebe fosse qui risponderebbe con la faccina che fa la scorreggina a razzo :smile:
> Quella sì è una deflagrazione


Veramente c'è ma non ci fila di striscio


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente c'è ma non ci fila di striscio



Tzk!


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, è vero.
> Qui oltre che una tradizione di famiglia, è anche una tradizione lavorativa. C'è un giro d'affari enorme: le ville (camerieri, cuochi, etc), servizio di auto (autista, etc), vestiti (sarte, commesse, etc), partecipazioni/bomboniere (negozi e tipografie), foto (ancora tipografie e fotografi), cantanti e musicisti (di solito ci sono)...insomma, quando si dice mettere in moto la macchina del matrimonio.
> *Ora va di moda il fotolibro...molto bello!!*


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se Tebe fosse qui risponderebbe con la faccina che fa la scorreggina a razzo :smile:
> Quella sì è una deflagrazione


...non mi viene.
Sono agghiacciata.

Devo riprendermi...



Boccaccia mia quando imparo a tacere.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...non mi viene.
> Sono agghiacciata.
> 
> Devo riprendermi...
> ...





Pssssst.... ma almeno, preferisci fiori freschi intrecciati ai capelli, o un accenno di velo tipo veletta con qualche strass sbrilluccicante?


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente c'è ma non ci fila di striscio


ero occupata a rollare canne per i vicini e farmi le foto del blog di nudo, per cui ho visto adesso che ho finito.


Stanotte avrò gli incubi.
Non solo ci sono i napulè ad aspettarmi al varco come se fossi una vergine sacrificale, ma pure i nemici in casa.
Amichette che organizzano il matrimonio.
Chiffon.
Torte di zucchero.
Partecipazioni con...


Paura.


Facciamo i seri cazzo.
Niente rosa, almeno il mio vestito. Quello è già deciso e nessuno mette becco, manco mia suocera che è svenuta quando l'ha visto.
Ma il matrimonio è il mio e il vestito lo scelgo io.
Questo. (non bianco. Ecrù. E senza quell'orribile stola)






O il terzo da sinistra







avete capito il genere.







Ma poi siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!
ESAGERIAMO!

la macchina rosa la vogòio!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ero occupata a rollare canne per i vicini e farmi le foto del blog di nudo, per cui ho visto adesso che ho finito.
> 
> 
> Stanotte avrò gli incubi.
> ...



Uhm... forse il terzo da sinistra... ma i ricami sul pantalone del primo... difficile scegliere 

Potresti pensare a che tipo di atmosfera vuoi... romantico-scherzoso? Allegro e flirtuoso?

lo sai che sono stronza


----------



## Eliade (12 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ero occupata a rollare canne per i vicini e farmi le foto del blog di nudo, per cui ho visto adesso che ho finito.
> 
> 
> Stanotte avrò gli incubi.
> ...


Meglio il terzo...

...ma il fotolibro rimane!!!!!!
Veletta o cappello?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm... forse il terzo da sinistra... ma i ricami sul pantalone del primo... difficile scegliere
> 
> Potresti pensare a che tipo di atmosfera vuoi... romantico-scherzoso? Allegro e flirtuoso?
> 
> lo sai che sono stronza


O splatter?

Torta ai frutti di bosco, foto in un cimitero....


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pssssst.... ma almeno, preferisci fiori freschi intrecciati ai capelli, o un accenno di velo tipo veletta con qualche strass sbrilluccicante?



decisamente la veletta luccicante.
Possiamo prendere anche quelle robe led che vendono i cinesi di mille colori e ad intermittenza?
Tanto...si parla di napoli...
Ricordo ancora mia suocera ad un matrimonio.
Sembrava la madonna di Pompei.
Non ho mai visto tanti luccichii. 
ma di tutti.

Troppo anche per me, ma in quel frangente...
via alla coniglietta di play boy che c'è in me!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Meglio il terzo...
> 
> ...ma il fotolibro rimane!!!!!!
> Veletta o cappello?



Con la massa di boccoli di Tebe sarà difficile farci stare sopra un cappello.... anche se in effetti hai ragione, ci starebbe DA DIO.


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2013)

ma lo sposo?
un bel gessato sexy assai?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> decisamente la veletta luccicante.
> Possiamo prendere anche quelle robe led che vendono i cinesi di mille colori e ad intermittenza?
> Tanto...si parla di napoli...
> Ricordo ancora mia suocera ad un matrimonio.
> ...



Se pensi sul serio alle luci, le fibre ottiche intracciate in qualche modo seconod me stanno meglio col vestito.

Altrimenti, un velo più lungo, per "valorizzare" i led. Ma il velo lungo non lo vedo con quel vestito.

Diventa mantello alla wonder woman! 

Okkey, veletta con fibre ottiche? Bianche o multicolor? Ma quel vestito è davvero raffinato, il multicolor... (ovviamente deve piacere a te, noi siamo consulenti)


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm... forse il terzo da sinistra... ma i ricami sul pantalone del primo... difficile scegliere
> 
> Potresti pensare a che tipo di atmosfera vuoi... romantico-scherzoso? Allegro e flirtuoso?
> 
> lo sai che sono stronza


Tu. Chiedi a me. Che tipo di atmosfera voglio. Al mio. Matrimonio?
Certo. Domanda legittima. Peccato che ti sfugga che:
Si fa a Napoli, quindi in casa napulè.
Loro 250.
Noi massimo 20.
Dopo avere accettato (ma non si daranno per vinti fino all'ultimo, ma non cedo)un matrimonio in comune (il sindaco sta sperando di finire il mandato prima perchè non vuole essere ricordato come _chillo ca' spusato la secca blasfema.) _e il fatto che non ci saranno abiti bianchi e uno dei miei testimoni è dichiaratamente gay...

Secondo te. Avrò la forza di fare altro?
Noi 20. Come possiamo contrastare l'orda napulè?
Mi sono già data per spacciata.


Ma quando Mattia arriva a farmi la serenata sotto la finestra...


cazzi suoi.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Mi spiace sul serio salutare, ma per le Nausichee piccine picciò è ora di nanna.

Però sul serio, pensa a come vorresti che fosse sentita, quella giornata, che emozione vorresti esprimesse, e allora decidere tutto il resto diventa una figata divertentissima!


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Meglio il terzo...
> 
> ...ma il fotolibro rimane!!!!!!
> Veletta o cappello?



Mai il foto libro.
Mai!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tu. Chiedi a me. Che tipo di atmosfera voglio. Al mio. Matrimonio?
> Certo. Domanda legittima. Peccato che ti sfugga che:
> Si fa a Napoli, quindi in casa napulè.
> Loro 250.
> ...


Puoi sempre farti sposare dal vostro amico gay. Puoi sul serio :smile:

Bè ciccia, lasci che ti facciano loro tutte le cose? Non metti bocca su nulla?
Che poi, io ho pensato a tutte le robette che ci possono essere, ma magari a te di partecipazioni e bomboniere non te ne importa una cippa.

Dribblare la suocera sarà difficile, ma se decidi PRIMA (prima che lei decida per te)...

O magari non te ne frega proprio nulla, e lasci che si diverta lei :smile:

Possiamo cmq fare l'addio al nubilato con uomini in kilt rosa?


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> O splatter?
> 
> Torta ai frutti di bosco, foto in un cimitero....



mi piacerebbe tanto...:inlove::inlove::inlove:

Lo sapete che i miei non verranno?
La genitrice ovvio, non lo saprà. Mio padre ha già declinato l'invito.

Mattia è andato in picco. Ha parlato in napoletano una serata intera dicendo che se la prenderebbe a male se mio padre non venisse e qui e su giù.

Gli ho detto che se vuole affitto un vecchietto con l'aria bastarda e lo spacciamo per mio padre, tanto. Nessuno lo conosce.
temo comincino a pensare io sia orfana.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe tanto...:inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> Lo sapete che i miei non verranno?
> La genitrice ovvio, non lo saprà. Mio padre ha già declinato l'invito.
> ...



Mia madre c'era, ma mio padre si è rifiutato!


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Con la massa di boccoli di Tebe sarà difficile farci stare sopra un cappello.... anche se in effetti hai ragione, ci starebbe DA DIO.



cappello.
Questo.
Audrey. Colazione da tiffany.
E in effetti, potrei cambiare idea solo su un vestito esattamente come il suo. Chiaro ovviamente.
Ma con questo stile vado sempre ai matrimoni, sceglierlo anche per il mio di matrimonio, mi sembrerebbe monotono.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> cappello.
> Questo.
> Audrey. Colazione da tyffany.
> E in effetti, potrei cambiare idea solo su un vestito esattamente come il suo. Chiaro ovviamente.
> Ma con questo stile vado sempre ai matrimoni, sceglierlo anche per il mio di matrimonio, mi sembrerebbe monotono.



Secondo me non c'entra un tubo col vestito, ma chissene, deve piacere a te.

Ma come fai a mettere il cappello? Ti incolli i capelli?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me non c'entra un tubo col vestito, ma chissene, deve piacere a te.
> 
> Ma come fai a mettere il cappello? Ti incolli i capelli?



E cmq con quel cappello, la veletta no....


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma lo sposo?
> un bel gessato sexy assai?



non voglio saperne niente.


NIENTE!

preferisco vivere nell'ignoranza totale fino all'ultimo.


Ah...dimenticavo.
Il bouquet tipo questo. Bello imponente, così quando lo tiro addosso alle cugine acquisite:unhappy: magari ne secco qualcuna


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se pensi sul serio alle luci, le fibre ottiche intracciate in qualche modo seconod me stanno meglio col vestito.
> 
> Altrimenti, un velo più lungo, per "valorizzare" i led. Ma il velo lungo non lo vedo con quel vestito.
> 
> ...


Forse il multicolor è un po' azzardato in effetti.
Lanciamoci su delle scarpe brillantinate rosa. 
Con il bouquet direi che sta da dio.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Tebina....

Riassumendo.

Abito stiloso e raffinato. A pantalone.
Cappello alla colazione da Tiffany
Veletta coi led multicolore
E bouquet a cascata

Hai presente quei libri per bambini con le pagine in quattro strisce, e le giri e vedi i personaggi tipo con calzoncini e camicia da cowboy e scarpe col tacco?

Ecco.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Forse il multicolor è un po' azzardato in effetti.
> Lanciamoci su delle scarpe brillantinate rosa.
> Con il bouquet direi che sta da dio.



Sì.

Ma non con quel cappello. Secondo me...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2013)

Mannaggia devo proprio andare a dormire...

Uffaaaaaaaaaaaa


(i confetti, tua suocera li accetta multicolore con il cioccolato dentro invece dei soliti bianchi con la mandorla? E tu? Ti ispirano?)


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

Scriverò una pagina di blog su come avrei voluto il mio matrimonio e su come invece sarà.


fa parte dei compromessi storici napulè-nordisti

Meno male che ci amiamo:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (12 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mannaggia devo proprio andare a dormire...
> 
> Uffaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> ...


Confetti rigorosamente classici.
Bianchi con mandorla di avola mi sembra.
Quelli li voglio tradizionali. Perchè mi piacciono solo quelli
E se qualcuno vuole altro, se li compra o porta da casa


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Comunque, a parte il vestito, gli accessori e i fiori da mettere in comune su cui nessuno e dico nessuno ha il permesso di mettere il becco....
Il resto do carta bianca. Giuro. fate cosa volete, chiedetemi solo quando è strettamente necessario.
ve lo giuro. Organizzarmi il matrimonio ha su di me lo stesso fascino di una serata tra alcolisti.


Cercare ristoranti? Che palle.
Decidere  il menù? ma fai tu, è il tuo lavoro...e il solo pensiero di scegliere le bomboniere mi fa venire addosso la noia mortale, figuriamoci il resto.


davvero. Sono felicissima di demandare tutto.
Lo so che sono poco poetica ma non me ne frega davvero una cippa.

Però sulla festa di addio al nubilato non transigo.
Aereo e ...week ad Amsterdam!


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque, a parte il vestito, gli accessori e i fiori da mettere in comune su cui nessuno e dico nessuno ha il permesso di mettere il becco....
> Il resto do carta bianca. Giuro. fate cosa volete, chiedetemi solo quando è strettamente necessario.
> ve lo giuro. Organizzarmi il matrimonio ha su di me lo stesso fascino di una serata tra alcolisti.
> 
> ...



Ammetto che, con tutto che il mio matrimonio è stato un fallimento totale, la_ festa _di matrimonio, il giorno del matrimonio in sè è stato... splendido e perfetto.
Mi ero divertita lungo tempo a scegliere proprio le cose che a te rompono... per il menù ovviamente avevo messo cura particolare :mrgreen:

E trovare il posto giusto... e i confetti, e le bomboniere... gli inviti, le musiche, i trasporti...
E' venuta una festa allegra e gioiosa, assolutamente adatta a me e a quello che sentivo, si sono divertiti tutti io per prima, e tutto era a mio gusto.

Una giornata perfetta...

Anche adesso, che solo immaginare il mio ex mi fa venire crampi allo stomaco, quella giornata (escludendo i pezzi dove c'era lui) è stata davvero una delle più belle giornate della mia vita.

(la migliore in assoluto la laurea... festa anche quella organizzata completamente  a mio gusto, obiettivo importante raggiunto, e nessun altro a dividere il palcoscenico :mrgreen


Allora, il ristorante ovviamente sarà scelto da tua suocera.

Però se mi dici quanto vuoi spendere magari invece alle bomboniere ci posso davvero pensare io....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Giugno 2013)

ma almeno il menù a base di melanzane l'avete fatto? 


Antipasto : http://ricette.giallozafferano.it/Involtini-di-melanzane-alla-mediterranea.html

Primo : http://ricette.giallozafferano.it/Insalata-di-pasta-con-melanzane-e-pomodori-secchi.html

Secondo :http://ricette.giallozafferano.it/Torretta-di-melanzane-e-mozzarella.html

Dolce : http://ricette.giallozafferano.it/Melanzane-con-la-cioccolata.html

Vi lascio segliere il vino.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ero occupata a rollare canne per i vicini e farmi le foto del blog di nudo, per cui ho visto adesso che ho finito.
> 
> 
> Stanotte avrò gli incubi.
> ...



fico, come il mio!


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ammetto che, con tutto che il mio matrimonio è stato un fallimento totale, la_ festa _di matrimonio, il giorno del matrimonio in sè è stato... splendido e perfetto.
> Mi ero divertita lungo tempo a scegliere proprio le cose che a te rompono... per il menù ovviamente avevo messo cura particolare :mrgreen:
> 
> E trovare il posto giusto... e i confetti, e le bomboniere... gli inviti, le musiche, i trasporti...
> ...


parlando seriamente.
Mia suocera non sceglierà nulla, ormai dopo tanti anni ha paura.
Non il terrore ma sa che io non faccio filtro con chiunque e soprattutto con i napulè, quindi per lei (loro) che è così importante la facciata, non richierebbe mai, al limite, di scegliere un ristorante che io giudicherei "inguardabile" quindi ci sarà mattia a prendere decisioni in quel senso, che mi conosce bene.
Perchè lo direi tranquillamente tra un contorno e un primo.

Le bomboniere con Mattia pensavamo a qualcosa di solidale, o almeno.
La mia idea è quella.
Madonna che ansia...


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2013)

si sposaaaa?.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io faccio quello che non gliene frega una cippa di niente. Qualcuno dovrà pur farlo.


mi aggrego sono allergica ai matrimoni...
finiscono sempre male


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si sposaaaa?.



non a breve.
Ho solo detto che ci sto pensando.
E' ancora troppo poco che io e Mattia conviviamo.
Lo devo conoscere meglio.




Il divorzio per me non è contemplato.


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non a breve.
> Ho solo detto che ci sto pensando.
> E' ancora troppo poco che io e Mattia conviviamo.
> Lo devo conoscere meglio.
> ...


sono contenta...


io
piango sempre ai matrimoni...


bello il vestito..
ci penserei su per la stola..non è poi così male...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...non mi viene.
> Sono agghiacciata.
> 
> Devo riprendermi...
> ...


Io aborro i matrimoni sfarzosi, sallo. L'unica cosa di cui mi sono preoccupata è stata la qualità del pranzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Le bomboniere con Mattia pensavamo a qualcosa di solidale, o almeno.
> La mia idea è quella.
> Madonna che ansia...


... una bottiglia di vino è stata la bomboniera che ho gradito di più, oltre quelle solidali.
Aborro anche tutti quei cazzemboli che non si ha il coraggio di buttare perchè non si sa mai che qualcuno ti chieda se ce l'hai ancora(mi è successo, l'avevo buttata, peccato) e che soprattutto costano un botto.
Anche la posata d'argento: ho un servizio da dodici di forchette d'argento, tutte ossidate, tutte diverse, in un cassetto...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non a breve.
> *Ho solo detto che ci sto pensando.
> *E' ancora troppo poco che io e Mattia conviviamo.
> Lo devo conoscere meglio.
> ...


vuoi far venire un attacco cardiaco a Man?? :rotfl:

il mio menù è perfetto in caso di invito....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... *una bottiglia di vino è stata la bomboniera che ho gradito di più*, oltre quelle solidali.
> Aborro anche tutti quei cazzemboli che non si ha il coraggio di buttare perchè non si sa mai che qualcuno ti chieda se ce l'hai ancora(mi è successo, l'avevo buttata, peccato) e che soprattutto costano un botto.
> Anche la posata d'argento: ho un servizio da dodici di forchette d'argento, tutte ossidate, tutte diverse, in un cassetto...



è veramente bellissima una bomboniera così, l'ho fatta anch'io col vino passito del mio paese


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *vuoi far venire un attacco cardiaco a Man??* :rotfl:
> 
> il mio menù è perfetto in caso di invito....


solo perchè mi sposo eventualmente?
ma cosa vuoi che gli importi.
Tra l'altro ora che ci penso non lo sto sentendo da venerdi.
Vabbè. 
Pazienza.:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> solo perchè mi sposo eventualmente?
> ma cosa vuoi che gli importi.
> Tra l'altro ora che ci penso non lo sto sentendo da venerdi.
> Vabbè.
> Pazienza.:mrgreen:


oh stasera vado in un ristorante che fa una parmigiana fantastica. Vuoi venire? :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> oh stasera vado in un ristorante che fa una parmigiana fantastica. Vuoi venire? :rotfl:


E come fai che nella parmigiana c'è il formaggio?


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Seriamente.
A Mattia ho detto che avrei voluto sposarmi in comune, con poca gente, solo i parenti stretti e gli amici più cari.
In tutto massimo davvero 30 persone, noi compresi.
Niente pranzo o cena, mi vorrei sposare di pomeriggio e poi subito in un agri turismo a buffet e alle 8 tutti a casa.
Con gli amici poi, baldoria dopo.
Questo il mio ideale che per ovvi motivi non può essere contemplato dall'altra parte.
E di cui a me non frega un cazzo poi tutto sommato.
Sposarmi in una reggia finta versailles o sposarmi su una spiaggia con quattro gatti a questo punto non fa la minima differenza, in quanto a me non frega un cazzo della cerimonia e tutto quello intorno, mentre per Mattia e famiglia è importante.
Per quanto io aborra ristorante, musica, casino, 300 persone eccetera...alla fine perchè devo fare ostruzionismo su una cosa che non mi interessa mentre a loro si?
Le cose per me insindacabili sono già state accettate (matrimonio in comune, vestito come cazzo dico io e fiori) il resto facciano loro.
Non mi interessa davvero.
Prenderò quella giornata come una roba un po' felliniana, dando carta bianca a chi se ne vuole occupare.
E visto che per molti sarebbe un pacere e per me no...
Prego..fate tutto. Pure i fuochi di artificio.
La cosa non mi tange proprio, anzi.
Come ho scritto prima, se dovessi organizzare io non mi sposerei più.
Mi assale la noia global.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

E quindi lo fai fare a Nausicaa quando è sbronza?


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi lo fai fare a Nausicaa quando è sbronza?



Figa l'idea dei fuochi artificiali.....


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> oh stasera vado in un ristorante che fa una parmigiana fantastica. Vuoi venire? :rotfl:



creti.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2013)

Ma guarda che mega abbuffata in agriturismo non cozza contro il festeggiamento classico al ristorante.
Permette più libertà di movimento, l'abbondanza dei cibi si può tranquillamente preservare anzi, un buffet permette ancora più sfoggio di pietanze luculliane.

Basta che nell'agriturismo ci siano comunque posti a sedere e tavolinetti per le varie zie Concette e zie Assunte, e per le madri che allattano etc etc

E poi, parliamone, di questi "agriturismi".
Non so a Napoli, ma penso che esistano tranquillamente cose come le masserie ristrutturate pugliesi, posti meravigliosi che offrono sia le normali sale ingessate, sia spazio all'aperto.


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi lo fai fare a Nausicaa quando è sbronza?


Lo faccio fare a chiunque se ne voglia occupare in maniera autonoma.
Nel senso che non voglio sapere un cazzo.
Può organizzarmi il matrimonio anche la vicina di casa, l'importante eè che non mi mettano in mezzo.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Figa l'idea dei fuochi artificiali.....


I fuochi artificiali non è un idea.
E' un dogma di ogni matrimonio della famiglia di Mattia.



:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo faccio fare a chiunque se ne voglia occupare in maniera autonoma.
> Nel senso che non voglio sapere un cazzo.
> Può organizzarmi il matrimonio anche la vicina di casa, l'importante eè che non mi mettano in mezzo.


L'importante è che poi paghi tu, più che altro. Sennò al posto dei fuochi artificiali quattro raudi ed una castagnola che poi magari qualcuno ci finisce pure con qualche dito in meno, ma che fa, anzi da colore. E dolore.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo faccio fare a chiunque se ne voglia occupare in maniera autonoma.
> Nel senso che non voglio sapere un cazzo.
> Può organizzarmi il matrimonio anche la vicina di casa, l'importante eè che non mi mettano in mezzo.
> 
> ...



Approvo!!! (faccina con occhioni tutti sbrilluccicanti e sorriso estasiato)

Dai, fanno pandan con il tuo velo a fibre ottiche 

Per le bomboniere... mi sa che i napulè non apprezzerebbero una cosa così poco ortodossa, ma a me piace da impazzire l'idea della scatolina con dentro i bulbi dei fiori.

Se fate le bomboniere solidali però, magari quelle si possono fare lo stesso, non costerebbero molto...
Per farle carine senza spendere troppo si possono usare carte spesse ruvide di vari colori, semplicemente chiuse con nastri....

....


sto leggendo tra l'altr l'ultimo libro del ciclo della Ruota del Tempo, e al 90% è battaglia contro i vari mostri cattivi, tra cui i Trolloc, una specie di orchi.

Stanotte ho sognato una sfilata di spose, che venivano assaltate e sbranate dai Trolloc :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2013)

Mmmmm-----

Ehi, mi dai il numero di telefono di tua suocera? :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come fai che nella parmigiana c'è il formaggio?



Mica sono vegano. o meglio. Non mangio i latticini perchè non mi piacciono. Non li ho mai mangiati nemmeno quando mangiavo la carne ed il pesce. Ma nelle lasagne/parmigiana/fonzies/pizza/risotto non mi da fastidio a meno che non si senta davvero troppo. L'unico formaggio che mangio, in genere è la mozzarella. Raramente.

Però ho eliminato il latte....:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> creti.
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



tzè! ed io che cordialmente ti avevo anche invitata.... :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *Mica sono vegano.* o meglio. Non mangio i latticini perchè non mi piacciono. Non li ho mai mangiati nemmeno quando mangiavo la carne ed il pesce. Ma nelle lasagne/parmigiana/fonzies/pizza/risotto non mi da fastidio a meno che non si senta davvero troppo. L'unico formaggio che mangio, in genere è la mozzarella. Raramente.
> 
> Però ho eliminato il latte....:mrgreen:


Pensavo di sì, veramente. Vabbè.


----------



## Eliade (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mai il foto libro.
> Mai!


Daiiiii... allora pensa al meno peggio:
Fotolibro -> solo foto degli sposi, prima e durante il matrimonio.
Album classico -> foto degli sposi + foto degli sposi con i vari parenti (davanti alla chiesa, oppure al ristorante) tipo foto segnaletiche.

Perché non pensare MINIMAMENTE di scappare alle foto napulè del matrimonio...:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> cappello.
> Questo.
> Audrey. Colazione da tiffany.
> E in effetti, potrei cambiare idea solo su un vestito esattamente come il suo. Chiaro ovviamente.
> Ma con questo stile vado sempre ai matrimoni, sceglierlo anche per il mio di matrimonio, mi sembrerebbe monotono.


Carino...ma non c'azzecca con il terzo.

Senti tebe, ma tu sei sicura sul genere?
Non per tornare sempre sullo stesso argomento, ma li vedo poco adatti alle microtette+microcorpo...non è che se ne scendono?


----------



## Eliade (13 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me non c'entra un tubo col vestito, ma chissene, deve piacere a te.
> 
> Ma come fai a mettere il cappello? Ti incolli i capelli?


quoto!!!


----------



## Eliade (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non voglio saperne niente.
> 
> 
> NIENTE!
> ...


Bello, a goccia dunque.
La suocera sa che spetta a lei pagarlo e che deve venirtelo a portare la mattina del matrimonio, prima che scendi per andare?


----------



## Eliade (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Confetti rigorosamente classici.
> Bianchi con mandorla di avola mi sembra.
> Quelli li voglio tradizionali. Perchè mi piacciono solo quelli
> E se qualcuno vuole altro, se li compra o porta da casa


Li hai mai assaggiati quelli ripieni? :carneval:
Sbavo solo al pensiero....


----------



## Eliade (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque, a parte il vestito, gli accessori e i fiori da mettere in comune su cui nessuno e dico nessuno ha il permesso di mettere il becco....
> Il resto do carta bianca. Giuro. fate cosa volete, chiedetemi solo quando è strettamente necessario.
> ve lo giuro. Organizzarmi il matrimonio ha su di me lo stesso fascino di una serata tra alcolisti.
> 
> ...


Adoro queste deleghe.....:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> parlando seriamente.
> Mia suocera non sceglierà nulla, ormai dopo tanti anni ha paura.
> Non il terrore ma sa che io non faccio filtro con chiunque e soprattutto con i napulè, quindi per lei (loro) che è così importante la facciata, non richierebbe mai, al limite, di scegliere un ristorante che io giudicherei "inguardabile" quindi ci sarà mattia a prendere decisioni in quel senso, che mi conosce bene.
> Perchè lo direi tranquillamente tra un contorno e un primo.
> ...


Guarda tebe, io in altri momenti sarei anche d'accordo con quelle solidali.
Ma secondo te, in un momento di tale crisi in Italia...non faresti del bene comunque a scegliere qualche bomboniera fatta a mano artigianale?
Su internet ci sono tantissime ragazze che fanno cose carine in tal senso...


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mmmmm-----
> 
> Ehi, mi dai il numero di telefono di tua suocera? :mrgreen:



farò di meglio.
Quando verrai a trovarmi ti porto proprio da lei a cena.

Così impari a fare la furba.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Daiiiii... allora pensa al meno peggio:
> Fotolibro -> solo foto degli sposi, prima e durante il matrimonio.
> Album classico -> foto degli sposi + foto degli sposi con i vari parenti (davanti alla chiesa, oppure al ristorante) tipo foto segnaletiche.
> 
> *Perché non pensare MINIMAMENTE di scappare alle foto napulè del matrimonio.*..:rotfl:



è qui che sbagli.
Loro sanno già che non devono tirare troppo la corda, e infatti poco tempo fa sentivo Mattia e sua madre parlare che non era pensabile far venire il fotografo solito di tutti i loro matrimoni perchè è troppo lungo.
-Mammà, temo che il tempo di tolleranza foto per tebe sia massimo un ora. Ma se le do un tavor prima...-
-Figghio...c'hai raggggione. Quindi nemmeno il filmino da far girare sulla tv locale?-
-Facciamolo solo se non se ne accorge se no fa il dito per tutto il tempo.-


Questa non è fantasia. E' realtà.


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Carino...ma non c'azzecca con il terzo.
> 
> Senti tebe, ma tu sei sicura sul genere?
> Non per tornare sempre sullo stesso argomento, ma li vedo poco adatti alle microtette+microcorpo...non è che se ne scendono?


Su di me quel modello a spalle nude è perfetto.
E anche perchè non ho tette:mrgreen:

Già provato uno simile.
Mia suocera ha dovuto ammettere che ero una favola e non credeva.
Un concentrato di stile e bellezza
(e non era drogata)


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Bello, a goccia dunque.
> La suocera sa che spetta a lei pagarlo e che deve venirtelo a portare la mattina del matrimonio, prima che scendi per andare?



credi che mi suocera NON sappia qualcosa di un matrimonio??
Comunque il bouquet lo sceglie e compra Mattia. Mia suocera ha paura e ha già rinunciato.
Voci di corridoio narrano che avrei potuto entrare in comune senza bouquet se non mi fosse piaciuto.
L'avrei fatto?
No dai, ma l'importante è che loro ci credano.
E ci credono.


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Li hai mai assaggiati quelli ripieni? :carneval:
> Sbavo solo al pensiero....



che vomito...
ragazze ma a me NON piacciono i dolci!!|!
Solo il cioccolato, tutto resto può sparire.


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Guarda tebe, io in altri momenti sarei anche d'accordo con quelle solidali.
> Ma secondo te, in un momento di tale crisi in Italia...non faresti del bene comunque a scegliere qualche bomboniera fatta a mano artigianale?
> Su internet ci sono tantissime ragazze che fanno cose carine in tal senso...



mi va bene tutto.
Non mi frega delle bomboniere.
Che noia.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi va bene tutto.
> Non mi frega delle bomboniere.
> Che noia.



ciao darling,sai che io non so mai niente qua'dentro,,quindi perdonami se chiedo...

veramente vi sposate???

at salut


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi va bene tutto.
> Non mi frega delle bomboniere.
> Che noia.


allora fai una bottiglia di vino di quelle prodotte da cooperative di vittime della mafia così fai contente la Matra, Eliade e me in un botto solo.  Peraltro hanno dei vini ottimi. So che a te non interessa il contenuto:mrgreen: ma a chi la regali farà senz'altro più piacere di una coppia di pastorelli di capodimonte.
A proposito... a qualcuno interessano varie coppie di pastorelli di Capodimonte? Gratis, eh?


----------



## Eliade (13 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora fai una bottiglia di vino di quelle prodotte da cooperative di vittime della mafia così fai contente la Matra, Eliade e me in un botto solo.  Peraltro hanno dei vini ottimi. So che a te non interessa il contenuto:mrgreen: ma a chi la regali farà senz'altro più piacere di una coppia di pastorelli di capodimonte.
> A proposito... a qualcuno interessano varie coppie di pastorelli di Capodimonte? Gratis, eh?


Quoto!!
Però non sono interessata ai pastorelli, grazie...:unhappy:



Ma dai tebe, possibile che ti sposeresti, senza nemmeno fare delle foto come ricordo?


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> farò di meglio.
> Quando verrai a trovarmi ti porto proprio da lei a cena.
> 
> Così impari a fare la furba.
> :mrgreen:


Ohhhhhh sìììììììì!!!!!!

Vedrai, farò del mio meglio per darti il matrimonio che preferisco pensare che ti piacc.... cioè... il matrimonio che ho accuratamente pensato per riflettere unicamente i tuoi gusti e preferenze


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto!!
> Però non sono interessata ai pastorelli, grazie...:unhappy:
> 
> 
> ...



Io foto sì, a manetta.
Non da un professionista, però.

E le mie amiche mi hanno sedato per farmi stare ferma per un paio di foto "in posa".

Non ero contraria alle foto, ero troppo esagitata! :smile:


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io foto sì, a manetta.
> *Non da un professionista,* però.
> 
> E le mie amiche mi hanno sedato per farmi stare ferma per un paio di foto "in posa".
> ...


eh sì, perché quelle le possono fare tutti:miiiii:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh sì, perché quelle le possono fare tutti:miiiii:



No. Ma a me andava bene così :smile:


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No. Ma a me andava bene così :smile:


ovvio. se vuoi puoi fare così per tutto il resto tanto la professionalità è un concetto astratto.
mi fanno morire i vademecum per i matrimoni dove alla fine per risparmiare le foto le fanno gli amici ...
dimenticando che il riassunto di quello che si è fatto è tutto nelle mani di chi l'immortala .
ognuno ha le sue priorità ma è ridicolo che chi spende migliaia di euro per l'abito poi rischi di vederselo rovinare da foto di pessima qualità.
 ovviamente non è un'opinione disinteressata anche se non è il mio attuale genere


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio. se vuoi puoi fare così per tutto il resto tanto la professionalità è un concetto astratto.
> mi fanno morire i vademecum per i matrimoni dove alla fine per risparmiare le foto le fanno gli amici ...
> dimenticando che il riassunto di quello che si è fatto è tutto nelle mani di chi l'immortala .
> ognuno ha le sue priorità ma è ridicolo che chi spende migliaia di euro per l'abito poi rischi di vederselo rovinare da foto di pessima qualità.
> ovviamente non è un'opinione disinteressata anche se non è il mio attuale genere


Ho visto foto di matrimoni bellissime, fatte da professionisti.
Davvero belle. Chi lo nega?

Ma a me, personalmente, (quando ancora il mio matrimonio era in piedi e quindi non provavo nausea al ricordo) le foto fatte dai miei amici e familiari hanno sempre dato una grande gioia.
Anche le sfocate e "brutte". Parlavano di quello che quel giorno era stato. Gioioso, allegro, rutilante di colori e di risate.

Il mio abito era stupendo anche in quelle foto, anche quando per come mi muovevo era tutto sfocato dalla sposa ballerina 

E' bella anche la foto che mi hanno fatto quando mi hanno detto che una mia amica non veniva, ho fatto una espressione dove ero bruttissima, con tutte le pieghe del viso che si contorcevano, sembravo un gargoile. Ma anche quella foto parlava di me e di quello che sentivo per la mia amica.

Il casino, la gente che girava...

Sì, non nego che la professionalità "paga".

Ma avrebbe dovuto essere un professionista davvero bravo e davvero dedicato per cogliere, di quella giornata, quello che a me interessava davvero cogliere. Che, nonostante il mio abito strepitoso :mrgreen: non ero io nel bell'abito, neppure con mio marito accanto.

Ero io, con mio marito, e con la mia gente attorno.

Vabbè.

Poi, ricordo matrimoni dove per necessità di risparmiare abbiamo portato noi da mangiare nel giardino. Ognuno portava roba. Figurati la professionalità... ma anche quel matrimonio è stato semplicemente stupendo 

Alla fine... quello che intendo dire... è che sì, fare le cose "per bene" è bello. Ma alla fine quello che conta è altro, e se quello c'era, quello rimane. (ance se poi va tutto male... e non riesco neppure ora a ricordare con amarezza quella giornata)


Tra 'altro, ripeto, anche coi professionisti, devi essere fortunata a beccare quello che vuole darti quello che vuoi tu, e non fare solo quello che ha in testa lui nel modo più banale e sbrigativo possibile.

Le foto del matrimonio di mia cugina, costate mille mila miliardi, erano di una banalità e di un grigiore che non so descrivere.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2013)

Mi piacerebbe vedere le foto che tratti. Lo so che non è possibile, non te lo sto chiedendo però mi piacerebbe.

Magari puoi postare qui una che semplicemente ti piace e che ti piacerebbe trattare?


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho visto foto di matrimoni bellissime, fatte da professionisti.
> Davvero belle. Chi lo nega?
> 
> Ma a me, personalmente, (quando ancora il mio matrimonio era in piedi e quindi non provavo nausea al ricordo) le foto fatte dai miei amici e familiari hanno sempre dato una grande gioia.
> ...


certo,
come non detto .non è la sede per affrontare un discorso che tanto qui non avrebbe senso


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo,
> come non detto .non è la sede per affrontare un discorso che tanto qui non avrebbe senso



Dai, è vero che ci sono foto di matrimoni che ti fanno venire il latte alle ginocchia...

E invece, metti che hai un artista tra i tuoi amici?

Io avevo una amica che non era professionista, ma aveva una poesia nello scatto che mi incantava... capace di fotografare un cornicione e ti ritrovavi davanti un quadro che avresti appeso.
Non ho mai capito come facesse.


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao darling,sai che io non so mai niente qua'dentro,,quindi perdonami se chiedo...
> 
> veramente vi sposate???
> 
> at salut



mannò...se ne sta parlando.




Mattia mi sta facendo il lavaggio del cervello in sostanza.


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dai, è vero che ci sono foto di matrimoni che ti fanno venire il latte alle ginocchia...
> 
> E invece, metti che hai un artista tra i tuoi amici?
> 
> ...


 nausicaa quel che dici è vero solo in parte, sai perchè?
perché le foto di un matrimonio non sono solo creative ma costituiscono anche un documento..
e c'è pieno di geniacci  in grado di fare qualche scatto poetico ma un'altra cosa è sfogliare la storia di quel giorno dall'inizio alla fine testimoniando cose ed emozioni non a casaccio .


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

arrivano quelli che fanno la foto ad un piedino e ci hanno messo mezz'ora col cavalletto , tutti strosciati per terra ...magari durante la predica che il prete si è incazzato con il fotografo vero per lui...
e te la fanno vedere come opera d'arte .
nel frattempo il professionista si è fatto un culo così per fare la foto dei parenti che scappano da tutte le parti ma se poi non ci sono si offendono ...e si mettono dietro nascondendosi pretendendo poi che l'obbiettivo riesca a riprenderli lo stesso.
 e poi quelle odiose coppie che non ahnno niente da dire e niente da dare ma tu devi cavare il sangue dalle rape.
poveri fotografi matrimonialisti.
una prece per loro


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Il mio servizio fotografico l'ho sempre immaginato cominciare dalla sera prima. E per forza di cose, la fotografa o il fotografo deve essere amico.
Immagino la sera prima con le amichette a fumare canne ed aspettare Mattia con la banda napulè a cantarmi la serenata.
Mi vedo con le amichette cercare di stare serie mentre ci rimpinziamo anche di schifezze e magari si beve pure. Oltre che cannarci.
Mi vedo uscire sul terrazzo, con baby doll rosa e bigodoni in testa. le amichette anche. E il fotografo scatta.
Scatta. E scatta. E scatta.

Poi il giorno dopo. Prima foto appena sveglia con in primo piano il mio dito medio.
E a quel punto la vestizione. E la calata dei parenti napulè acquisiti. Solo le donne ovvio.
Mi vedo fagocitata insieme alle mie amichette in un turbine di urli, colori e suoni.
E baci appicicaticci.
E il fotografo sempre a scattare. Le nostre facce da horror.


Insomma e via così.
E lo farò.
Avrò due album allora.
Uno napulè e uno di cui non vergognarmi.
Nausicaa sei assunta.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il mio servizio fotografico l'ho sempre immaginato cominciare dalla sera prima. E per forza di cose, la fotografa o il fotografo deve essere amico.
> Immagino la sera prima con le amichette a fumare canne ed aspettare Mattia con la banda napulè a cantarmi la serenata.
> Mi vedo con le amichette cercare di stare serie mentre ci rimpinziamo anche di schifezze e magari si beve pure. Oltre che cannarci.
> Mi vedo uscire sul terrazzo, con baby doll rosa e bigodoni in testa. le amichette anche. E il fotografo scatta.
> ...


E il mio amico traditore settoriale lo mandiamo come spia dietro a Mattia a fotografare le cose dalla sua parte


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2013)

Qualcuno che organizza l'addio al Nubilato l'avete trovato ? 

Non guardate me però, gli addii ai nubilati / celibati sono di una tristezza.........e poi se proprio devo, organizzo quello di Mattia


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E il mio amico traditore settoriale lo mandiamo come spia dietro a Mattia a fotografare le cose dalla sua parte


Madonna che coraggio....


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qualcuno che organizza l'addio al Nubilato l'avete trovato ?
> 
> Non guardate me però, gli addii ai nubilati / celibati sono di una tristezza.........e poi se proprio devo, organizzo quello di Mattia


forse saranno stati una tristezza i tuoi.
Quelli che ho organizzato io ne parlano ancora adesso.

Ma guarda te sto invornito.

E su quello di Mattia sono d'accordo. 
Trovagli un femminone...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qualcuno che organizza l'addio al Nubilato l'avete trovato ?
> 
> Non guardate me però, *gli addii* ai nubilati / *celibati* sono di una tristezza.........e poi se proprio devo, organizzo quello di Mattia


Eppure il classico addio al celibato al night con un nugolo di mignotte attorno lo vedo moto nelle tue corde.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eppure il classico addio al celibato al night con un nugolo di mignotte attorno lo vedo moto nelle tue corde.


Nell'unico addio al celibato organizzato da me era obbligatorio lo smoking e non c'era neanche una puttana / zoccola / lap dancer.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nell'unico addio al celibato organizzato da me era obbligatorio lo smoking e non c'era neanche una puttana / zoccola / lap dancer.


E pensa allora che stronzo.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> forse saranno stati una tristezza i tuoi.
> Quelli che ho organizzato io ne parlano ancora adesso.
> 
> Ma guarda te sto invornito.
> ...


Mi sono decisamente espresso male.  meglio dire che un certo tipo di addii m'intristisce.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio. se vuoi puoi fare così per tutto il resto tanto la professionalità è un concetto astratto.
> mi fanno morire i vademecum per i matrimoni dove alla fine per risparmiare le foto le fanno gli amici ...
> dimenticando che il riassunto di quello che si è fatto è tutto nelle mani di chi l'immortala .
> ognuno ha le sue priorità ma è ridicolo che chi spende migliaia di euro per l'abito poi rischi di vederselo rovinare da foto di pessima qualità.
> ovviamente non è un'opinione disinteressata anche se non è il mio attuale genere


Io ho fatto così e me ne pento quasi di più dell'essermi sposata :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il mio servizio fotografico l'ho sempre immaginato cominciare dalla sera prima. E per forza di cose, la fotografa o il fotografo deve essere amico.
> Immagino la sera prima con le amichette a fumare canne ed aspettare Mattia con la banda napulè a cantarmi la serenata.
> Mi vedo con le amichette cercare di stare serie mentre ci rimpinziamo anche di schifezze e magari si beve pure. Oltre che cannarci.
> Mi vedo uscire sul terrazzo, con baby doll rosa e bigodoni in testa. le amichette anche. E il fotografo scatta.
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz5D-D7VYmY


----------



## Tubarao (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eppure il classico addio al celibato al night con un nugolo di mignotte attorno lo vedo moto nelle tue corde.


Se fossi sotto un attacco di Minervite acuta condita da permalosità galoppante ti risponderei con un sonoro: Quello che è nelle mie corde non è affar tuo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se fossi sotto un attacco di Minervite acuta condita da permalosità galoppante ti risponderei con un sonoro: Quello che è nelle mie corde non è affar tuo.



Ma non fai prima a riempirlo di panzane?

Tanto lui ci crede no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se fossi sotto un attacco di Minervite acuta condita da permalosità galoppante ti risponderei con un sonoro: Quello che è nelle mie corde non è affar tuo.


la prossima volta usa la risposta di riserva a parole tue altrimenti può diventare minervosi recidivando


----------



## Tubarao (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non fai prima a riempirlo di panzane?
> 
> Tanto lui ci crede no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e prima con la storia della danza negra, poi con quella dello sherpa, ora con le corde del puttaniere. se permetti mi sarei anche un pò scartavetrato i coglioni. Never covered e me lo ritrovo sempre attaccato al culo.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> e prima con la storia della danza negra, poi con quella dello sherpa, ora con le corde del puttaniere. se permetti mi sarei anche un pò scartavetrato i coglioni. Never covered e me lo ritrovo sempre attaccato al culo.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAAHAH!

E non fare l'offeso, su. E che è. Che poi rispondere due volte allo stesso post di cui la seconda in differita è segno di cattivo stato di conservazione. Poi mica è roba mia se a) a quasi cinquanta ancora il Che e ci credi pure b) ti vesti come uno sherpa c) ti
piacciono pornostar e zoccolame assortito d) fai/balli roba negra ed e) varie ed eventuali. Basta che non ti c'incazzi, never covered, nevermind.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non fai prima a riempirlo di panzane?
> 
> Tanto lui ci crede no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io? A tutto.


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? A tutto.



e perchè mai non credi al micione??


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> e perchè mai non credi al micione??


i gatti mentono....


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> i gatti mentono....



allora stai mentendo?:singleeye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora stai mentendo?:singleeye:


io mai! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAAHAH!
> 
> E non fare l'offeso, su. E che è. Che poi rispondere due volte allo stesso post di cui la seconda in differita è segno di cattivo stato di conservazione. Poi mica è roba mia se a) a quasi cinquanta ancora il Che e ci credi pure b) ti vesti come uno sherpa c) ti
> piacciono pornostar e zoccolame assortito d) fai/balli roba negra ed e) varie ed eventuali. Basta che non ti c'incazzi, never covered, nevermind.


Tutto quello che vuoi. Ma perdi di vista il concetto fondamentale, anzi due: il troppo stroppia e.....fatti i cazzi tuoi. 

PS: però sul fatto che è da stamattina che stavo pensando se risponderti o meno ci hai preso :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> e perchè mai non credi al micione??


Ti amo.

Vabbè dai, ti rispondo anche se so che la tua eventuale risposta mi farà male. Io in linea di massima credo alla buona fede della gente. Qui sopra, intendo. In genere chi viene su un forum come questo viene a sfogarsi, e quindi è poco portato a scrivere cazzate tanto per, salvo casi di cloni e quant'altro. Poi ci sono gli utenti storici, e quelli magari non sono sempre in buona fede, per varie ragioni. Il Conte è uno, per dire. Non in buona fede non vuol dire automaticamente in malafede totale, vuol dire che per un motivo o per l'altro a volte affermano cose non vere. A volte per convenienza, a volte per cattiveria, a volte per giocare, a volte manco scientemente, giusto perchè sono così ed è il loro modo di porsi. Ecco, il Micione mio adoratissimo appartiene a quest'ultima categoria.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi. Ma perdi di vista il concetto fondamentale, anzi due: il troppo stroppia e.....fatti i cazzi tuoi.
> 
> PS: però sul fatto che è da stamattina che stavo pensando se risponderti o meno ci hai preso :mrgreen:


Amico squaletto io di solito ci prendo su tutto. Ecco perchè poi la gente se la prende. Vabbè. Comunque nel tuo caso "stronzo" aveva un'accezione simpatica.
Però cazzo un addio al celibato in smoking e senza zoccole è proprio da stronzi.


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti amo.



svicoli:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico squaletto io di solito ci prendo su tutto. Ecco perchè poi la gente se la prende. Vabbè. Comunque nel tuo caso "stronzo" aveva un'accezione simpatica.
> Però cazzo un addio al celibato in smoking e senza zoccole è proprio da stronzi.


eccerto...essù eggiù...dilatopertraverso...
Tu sei furbo no?

Allora tu dici a x ma sei del leone?
E lui no io sono dello scorpione...
E tu rispondi...ah ecco guarda ci avrei giurato...

Boni tutti a prenderci così no?

Ma in ogni caso Joey io ti apprezzo molto perchè mi fai sempre tanto ridere...


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io mai! :mrgreen:



:sbatti:

:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi. Ma perdi di vista il concetto fondamentale, anzi due: il troppo stroppia e.....fatti i cazzi tuoi.
> 
> PS: però sul fatto che è da stamattina che stavo pensando se risponderti o meno ci hai preso :mrgreen:


E ve beh....
Ma converrai con me...che tu possiedi una certa dose di permalosità---

Se lui er murena se ne accorge...sei finito eh...

Ti si attacca addosso e non molla...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> eccerto...essù eggiù...dilatopertraverso...
> Tu sei furbo no?
> 
> Allora tu dici a x ma sei del leone?
> ...



Sai che c'è? E' che se becco Luna che scrive cazzate non devi per forza avercela con me. Se poi a lei piace farlo e si diverte buon per lei, ciò non toglie che è una cazzara bugiarda dove, francamente, io non vedrei il divertimento nel farlo. Ma magari sono solo io e la figa l'è sicuramente più. forte di tutti i ragionamenti, no?


----------



## Tubarao (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ve beh....
> Ma converrai con me...che tu possiedi una certa dose di permalosità---
> 
> Se lui er murena se ne accorge...sei finito eh...
> ...


Permaloso QB.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> svicoli:mrgreen:


Nah, ti ho risposto per il sentimento che provo per te.


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah, ti ho risposto per il sentimento che provo per te.



e per il micione:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> e per il micione:mrgreen:


Chiaro. E' che il Micio non è manco proprio un cazzaro, diciamo che arricchisce la verità con qualcosina o qualcosona, così tanto per. Epperò è tutto da grattare dietro le orecchie pelosuccie, il Micione mio.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiaro. E' che il Micio non è manco proprio un cazzaro, diciamo che arricchisce la verità con qualcosina o qualcosona, così tanto per. Epperò è tutto da grattare dietro le orecchie pelosuccie, il Micione mio.



BRRRRRR BRRRRRR BRRRRRRRR BRRRRRRR


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai che c'è? E' che se becco Luna che scrive cazzate non devi per forza avercela con me. Se poi a lei piace farlo e si diverte buon per lei, ciò non toglie che è una cazzara bugiarda dove, francamente, io non vedrei il divertimento nel farlo. Ma magari sono solo io e la figa l'è sicuramente più. forte di tutti i ragionamenti, no?




che palle che sei blow ....


e per la cronaca sei peggio di una comare :rotfl:

ridicolo


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> BRRRRRR BRRRRRR BRRRRRRRR BRRRRRRR


Vabbè dai vieqquà pure tu...stasera croccantini alle alghe non ogm.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè dai vieqquà pure tu...stasera croccantini alle alghe non ogm.


BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che palle che sei blow ....
> 
> 
> e per la cronaca sei peggio di una comare :rotfl:
> ...


Ma tu puoi raccontare tutte le fregnacce che vuoi, ma ricordatene però, che non sono io comare, sei tu che dormi in piedi. Che poi, voglio dire: io sarò ridicolo e comare quando ti sgamo che racconti bufale, quell'altro che dice che sei brava che lo fai e che mi viene dietro perchè t'ho pizzicata no. E tu che le racconti poi, men che meno. Anzi, tu per lui sei fica in culo. Strano vè? Non ci arrivi? Ah bè.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu puoi raccontare tutte le fregnacce che vuoi, ma ricordatene però, che non sono io comare, sei tu che dormi in piedi. Che poi, voglio dire: io sarò ridicolo e comare quando ti sgamo che racconti bufale, quell'altro che dice che sei brava che lo fai e che mi viene dietro perchè t'ho pizzicata no. E tu che le racconti poi, men che meno. Anzi, tu per lui sei fica in culo. Strano vè? Non ci arrivi? Ah bè.



ma cosa pizzichi?:rotfl:

Ma chi sei mia madre che mi mette in punizione se racconto palle :rotfl:
O la maestrina che mi fa scrivere 1000 volte alla lavagna 
non lo devo fare più
non lo devo fare più 
non lo devo fare più 
non lo devo fare più 
non lodevo fare più
:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
fottiti Blow :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma cosa pizzichi?:rotfl:
> 
> Ma chi sei mia madre che mi mette in punizione se racconto palle :rotfl:
> O la maestrina che mi fa scrivere 1000 volte alla lavagna
> ...


Ma infatti fai pure. Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiaro. E' che il Micio non è manco proprio un cazzaro, diciamo che arricchisce la verità con qualcosina o qualcosona, così tanto per. Epperò è tutto da grattare dietro le orecchie pelosuccie, il Micione mio.


ti sei fissato con questa storia..Joey non sono purtroppo un ragazzino..non arricchisco un bel niente,sai io non faccio niente per niente,e che ci guadagnerei scusa??mica scrivo che ho inventato la cura per il tumore no???at salut


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti sei fissato con questa storia..Joey non sono purtroppo un ragazzino..non arricchisco un bel niente,sai io non faccio niente per niente,e che ci guadagnerei scusa??mica scrivo che ho inventato la cura per il tumore no???at salut


Scusa, Luna Prena che ci guadagna? E' fatta così. Tu che ci guadagni? Sei fatto così. La differenza è che tu sei pure simpatico (a me molto, perlomeno) e con te passerei le ore a sentirti parlare e raccontare aneddoti assurdi, dove lei è semplicemente scema come la merda. Epperò, essendo fica-munita, simpaticamente affiliata al Conte, che per figa o soldi venderebbe pure la madre (e quest'ultima con grande soddisfazione, aggiungo).


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, Luna Prena che ci guadagna? E' fatta così. Tu che ci guadagni? Sei fatto così. La differenza è che tu sei pure simpatico (a me molto, perlomeno) e con te passerei le ore a sentirti parlare e raccontare aneddoti assurdi, dove lei è semplicemente scema come la merda. Epperò, essendo fica-munita, simpaticamente affiliata al Conte, che per figa o soldi venderebbe pure la madre (e quest'ultima con grande soddisfazione, aggiungo).



No  no caro ti dico io quale è la differenza :
Ascolteresti ore il  micione con le sue storie assurde per farti delle ghignate solo perchè pensi che sono assurde ...
E se sono scema come la merda ,che poi oddio mai saputo che la merda fosse scema ma solo puzzolente è per dar da mangiare a comari come te e divertendomi pure ...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No  no caro ti dico io quale è la differenza :
> Ascolteresti ore il  micione con le sue storie assurde per farti delle ghignate solo perchè pensi che sono assurde ...
> E se sono scema come la merda ,che poi oddio mai saputo che la merda fosse scema ma solo puzzolente è per dar da mangiare a comari come te e divertendomi pure ...


La merda è defecata no?

Joey è pettegolo...

Dai Mela, lui è invidioso del nostro grande amore no?

QUi dentro sono tutte invidiose...credimi...perchè vorrebbero tutte essere al tuo posto...:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2013)

la vuoi una tutina usata da medioman gioei?


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La merda è defecata no?
> 
> Joey è pettegolo...
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La merda è defecata no?
> 
> Joey è pettegolo...
> 
> ...




Ma che me frega di joey quaquaraqua...:rotfl:



Mi fa fare delle grosse risate devo ammettere però...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la vuoi una tutina usata da medioman gioei?



troppo astuto mediman per gioei...non saprebbe neanche come indossarla ...e come usarla per di più:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2013)

scusa nausichina che ti abbiamo imbrattato un tred dove avevi messo tanto entusiasmo.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No  no caro ti dico io quale è la differenza :
> Ascolteresti ore il  micione con le sue storie assurde per farti delle ghignate solo perchè pensi che sono assurde ...
> E se sono scema come la merda ,che poi oddio mai saputo che la merda fosse scema ma solo puzzolente è per dar da mangiare a comari come te e divertendomi pure ...


Perchè penso siano divertenti. Il Micione è divertente, per quello mi è simpatico. Anche la storia di un buon libro è inventata, ma cazzo che bel libro che è. Ma comunque.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè penso siano divertenti. Il Micione è divertente, per quello mi è simpatico. Anche la storia di un buon libro è inventata, ma cazzo che bel libro che è. Ma comunque.


Intanto però neanche tu sei riuscito a sgraffignarmi la mail segreta di Lothar...
Io ho iniziato a usarla per i miei scopi...

E come vedi vado alla grande...gnegnegnegnegnè...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto però neanche tu sei riuscito a sgraffignarmi la mail segreta di Lothar...
> Io ho iniziato a usarla per i miei scopi...
> 
> E come vedi vado alla grande...gnegnegnegnegnè...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh. EH. MALEDIZIONE.


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto però neanche tu sei riuscito a sgraffignarmi la mail segreta di Lothar...
> Io ho iniziato a usarla per i miei scopi...
> 
> E come vedi vado alla grande...gnegnegnegnegnè...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



non è che per caso la manderesti pure a me?

...grazie:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz5D-D7VYmY



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

esatto.
Ma peggio!


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se fossi sotto un attacco di Minervite acuta condita da permalosità galoppante ti risponderei con un sonoro: Quello che è nelle mie corde non è affar tuo.



comunque parliamo seriamente. Sono assolutamente dìaccordo a far organizzare la festa per mattia a te!!!

Mi sembri troppo sul pezzo.:mrgreen:

(mi raccomando il femminone)


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè penso siano divertenti. Il Micione è divertente, per quello mi è simpatico. Anche la storia di un buon libro è inventata, ma cazzo che bel libro che è. Ma comunque.


sai che è difficile immaginarti munito di cervello pensante...
mA comunque...si effettivamente c'è l'avrai anche tu ...
ma vai mona va ...beghino...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è che per caso la manderesti pure a me?
> 
> ...grazie:mrgreen:


Cosa mi dai in cambio?
Guarda che Sbriciola ha tentato di sedurmi...pur che le passassi quella mail...
Ma niente da fare...

Non tradirò mai il mio amico Lothar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

ma perchè state a punzecchiarvi?
Come al solito non ci ho capito una cippa.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque parliamo seriamente. Sono assolutamente dìaccordo a far organizzare la festa per mattia a te!!!
> 
> Mi sembri troppo sul pezzo.:mrgreen:
> 
> (mi raccomando il femminone)


Te credo che ti sembra troppo sul pezzo, senza zoccole ed in smoking. Quella tua l'organizzo io. Vedi come ti diverti.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Te credo che ti sembra troppo sul pezzo, senza zoccole ed in smoking. Quella tua l'organizzo io. Vedi come ti diverti.



Ma non eri tu quello che al post 3 diceva che faceva quello che non gli e ne frega niente ...
hahahahahaha:rotfl:
bugiardo cazzaro e pure pustola...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non eri tu quello che al post 3 diceva che faceva quello che non gli e ne frega niente ...
> hahahahahaha:rotfl:
> bugiardo cazzaro e pure pustola...


Bè sì, del matrimonio. Ma qua mi pare si parlasse di addio al nubilato, che è giusto un po' prima, sai com'è.

P.S: non rosicare.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, Luna Prena che ci guadagna? E' fatta così. Tu che ci guadagni? Sei fatto così. La differenza è che tu sei pure simpatico (a me molto, perlomeno) e con te passerei le ore a sentirti parlare e raccontare aneddoti assurdi, dove lei è semplicemente scema come la merda. Epperò, essendo fica-munita, simpaticamente affiliata al Conte, che per figa o soldi venderebbe pure la madre (e quest'ultima con grande soddisfazione, aggiungo).


erri amico,poi non capisco tutto sto scalpore??e che cosa ho raccontato di tanto assurdo scusa??tocca a me ricordare quante troie ci sono in giro??spiega Joey..sul serio perche'non ti capisco...dai che ho fretta..grazie


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa mi dai in cambio?
> Guarda che Sbriciola ha tentato di sedurmi...pur che le passassi quella mail...
> Ma niente da fare...
> 
> Non tradirò mai il mio amico Lothar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma allora tessi le mie lodi con Lothar, così me lo manda di sua sponte, no?

che poi su tradimento.net potresti anche tradire, mica fai fatica:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè sì, del matrimonio. Ma qua mi pare si parlasse di addio al nubilato, che è giusto un po' prima, sai com'è.
> 
> P.S: non rosicare.


pustola è bellissimo, non lo negare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> erri amico,poi non capisco tutto sto scalpore??e che cosa ho raccontato di tanto assurdo scusa??*tocca a me ricordare quante troie ci sono in giro??*spiega Joey..sul serio perche'non ti capisco...dai che ho fretta..grazie



qualcuno deve pur farlo questo sporco lavoro :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè sì, del matrimonio. Ma qua mi pare si parlasse di addio al nubilato, che è giusto un po' prima, sai com'è.
> 
> P.S: non rosicare.


tranquillo non sono io che rosico...
piuttosto fai tu come fanno tutti si rigira il tutto a proprio piacimento...
Grazie di esistere comunque ...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> qualcuno deve pur farlo questo sporco lavoro :rotfl:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: sei un mito Chiaretta...pero'non capisco..io ho solo raccontato fatti,,senza particolari...e che sara'mai??ci cpaisci??


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Te credo che ti sembra troppo sul pezzo, senza zoccole ed in smoking. *Quella tua l'organizzo io. Vedi come ti diverti.*



o porc...

paura.



ma anche no.

ragazze faccio due addii al nubilato.
Il primo me lo organizza joey ( io&te sia chiaro) e l'altro me lo organizzano le amichette.


Forum testimone.
Non sto scherzando.
Addio al nubilato con te.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque parliamo seriamente. Sono assolutamente dìaccordo a far organizzare la festa per mattia a te!!!
> 
> Mi sembri troppo sul pezzo.:mrgreen:
> 
> (mi raccomando il femminone)




Lo posso portare alla danza negra che faccio io ?

Di solito dopo che abbiamo finito di darcele di santa ragione poi facciamo pace con un sambinho :mrgreen:


[video=youtube;4Mf_PTB8juc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Mf_PTB8juc[/video]


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo posso portare alla danza negra che faccio io ?
> 
> Di solito dopo che abbiamo finito di darcele di santa ragione poi facciamo pace con un sambinho :mrgreen:
> 
> ...




Tuba. Hai la mia totale fiducia.
Ti mollo il Mattia come se tu fossi me.











:unhappy::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tu. Chiedi a me. Che tipo di atmosfera voglio. Al mio. Matrimonio?
> Certo. Domanda legittima. Peccato che ti sfugga che:
> Si fa a Napoli, quindi in casa napulè.
> Loro 250.
> ...


Ma ti sposi davvero???? :smile: Augurassimi !!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ti sposi davvero???? :smile: Augurassimi !!!!!!



no. I napulè stanno tentando di convincermi che ormai alla mia età devo diventare una donna onesta.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no. I napulè stanno tentando di convincermi che ormai alla mia età devo diventare una donna onesta.


Ahhh ecco ... :smile::smile:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma allora tessi le mie lodi con Lothar, così me lo manda di sua sponte, no?
> 
> che poi su tradimento.net potresti anche tradire, mica fai fatica:mrgreen:


Ma mia cara Free se il principe in persona non ti ha ancora degnato di un MP
vuol dire che non gli interessi o che sente puzza di guai no?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: sei un mito Chiaretta...pero'non capisco..io ho solo raccontato fatti,,senza particolari...e che sara'mai??ci cpaisci??


E tu capisci che vogliono essere bravi mogli...anzichè....anche se cornificano a nastro il loro marito?
Ma si può?

Ma allora ditelo no?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> esatto.
> Ma peggio!


:up:


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia cara Free se il principe in persona non ti ha ancora degnato di un MP
> vuol dire che non gli interessi o che sente puzza di guai no?



non dell'mp delle meraviglie:mrgreen:
vero, puzz...ehm, profumo di guai


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> erri amico,poi non capisco tutto sto scalpore??e che cosa ho raccontato di tanto assurdo scusa??tocca a me ricordare quante troie ci sono in giro??spiega Joey..sul serio perche'non ti capisco...dai che ho fretta..grazie


Se e solo se mi giri la mail delle meraviglie, quella che apre le porte di tutte le troie o le troie di tutte le porte. Sennò nisba.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> o porc...
> 
> paura.
> 
> ...


Ehhhhh, piano oh. Intanto dovresti prima decidere di sposarti. Perchè sai, senza matrimonio poi, niente addio al nubilato pre. Ed inoltre ho detto che te l'avrei organizzato, non che avrei partecipato. Forum testimone.


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehhhhh, piano oh. Intanto dovresti prima decidere di sposarti. Perchè sai, senza matrimonio poi, niente addio al nubilato pre. Ed inoltre ho detto che te l'avrei organizzato, *non che avrei partecipato. *Forum testimone.



ma uffa. 

Allora no.

Bruto (non brutto. Bruto proprio) e cattivo.
Io mi ero già fatta il film...

Allora rinuncio in toto.
Addio al nubilato organizzato dalle amichette.

:blank:


Ad Amsterdam


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> non dell'mp delle meraviglie:mrgreen:
> vero, puzz...ehm, profumo di guai


GLi ho scritto...
Mi ha risposto...
E se poi si innamora?

E se poi tenta di diventare una seconda moglie?


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

perchè nessuno mi manda mp da tromba?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè nessuno mi manda mp da tromba?


provvedo subito...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> provvedo subito...



fatto.


----------



## Tebe (15 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> fatto.



ma sarai scemo guarda.
Mi hai fatta pure loggare per andare a vedere l'mp.
Cioè. Stavo facendo cose serie, cazzo.
Come fotografarmi nuda in mezzo ai fiori mentre inseguo zanzare (di lucciole nemmeno l'ombra.)
O chattare con quei due o tre slave di cui sono la Dom.

Per cosa?
Per il disegno di una tromba?
ma almeno il conte mi manda la tromba che ha in mezzo alle gambe, essù fai il serio.
Non farmi perdere tempo.


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> GLi ho scritto...
> Mi ha risposto...
> E se poi si innamora?
> 
> E se poi tenta di diventare una seconda moglie?



giusto, il micione potrebbe innamorarsi:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma sarai scemo guarda.
> Mi hai fatta pure loggare per andare a vedere l'mp.
> Cioè. Stavo facendo cose serie, cazzo.
> Come fotografarmi nuda in mezzo ai fiori mentre inseguo zanzare (di lucciole nemmeno l'ombra.)
> ...


non siete mai contente ..... 

Vuoi una foto della tromba di carne?? prima dovresti almeno mostrarmi un paio di foto di nudo.... e che caspio!!


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2013)

che bello questo!


----------

